# Galice Road closed! R/t Taylor clean fire



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

All BLM access above grave closed were also closed yesterday. Looks like you can access grave from wolf creek. 

It all that campfire smell without any of the Hastle. Welcome to to new norm.


----------



## Ezcruzr (Feb 27, 2008)

Meeting a log truck on one of the narrow stretches from Wolf Creek to Grave Creek could be pretty interesting if you are pulling a trailer. Hopefully they aren't running much with all the fires going on.


----------



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

*Bear Camp Closed as of today for fire activity*

Closed for awhile.


----------

